
How to disable autoplay on Chrome - bookofjoe
https://9to5google.com/2018/02/15/how-to-disable-autoplay-videos-chrome/
======
bookofjoe
Disable Autoplay on Your Desktop

Just like with Chrome for Android, the desktop version will eventually get the
same type of controls in the settings menu. Until then, you’ll have to use
Chrome’s flags to disable autoplaying videos.

First, copy and paste chrome://flags/#autoplay-policy into Google Chrome’s URL
bar. This will take you directly to a Chrome flag that you can change.

The Autoplay policy should be set to Default when you load the page. You’ll
need to set the drop box option box to Document user activation is required so
that you have to approve any video to play on a website.

Lastly, you’ll need to click on the blue Relaunch Now button found at the
bottom of the page. This will restart the Chrome browser and activate the
change.

